
Show HN: AI Grant – Get $2,500 for your AI project in minutes - danicgross
Hi HN,<p>Last year, we launched a non-profit AI research lab called AI Grant (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aigrant.org" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aigrant.org</a>). Our goal is to fund promising people around the world working on AI. No strings attached. We&#x27;ve since given away over $100,000 to 30 teams working on different projects. You can see some of them here: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aigrant.org&#x2F;#finalists" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aigrant.org&#x2F;#finalists</a>. We just started accepting applications for our third batch!<p>The academic grant application process is burdensome. It&#x27;s only avalible to a choice few. Applications take days to complete.<p>AI Grant is open to anyone on the internet. You can apply in under an hour. Fellows get:<p><pre><code>  - $2,500 in cash.
  - $20,000 each in Google Compute Engine credits.
  - $5k in CrowdFlower data labeling credits.
  - ScaleAPI data labeling credits.
  - Access to the network of other Fellows
</code></pre>
Our long term goal is to build an online community of people working on interesting side-projects in AI, supporting each other. We&#x27;ve built some infrastructure around this (chatrooms, group video conferences). We&#x27;ll continue to expand this over time. I&#x27;d be very curious to know what HN thinks about this idea, and how we might make it better. 
Thanks!
======
hbcondo714
Oh man, I just spent the last few hours writing my application and now it's
asking me to complete "a 10-minute personality questionnaire, followed by a
20-minute brain teaser"

~~~
dawnerd
I guess "in minutes" is subjective.

~~~
solarkraft
Well, 7 hours are also some amount of minutes.

------
DrNuke
A few thousand smart people worldwide surrendering their more or less smart
but however interesting AI ideas and their very own private psychometric data
for a lottery ticket (say 1-2% winning chance) worth $2500 + unnecessary
internet services? Come on YC, you can do much better than that.

~~~
danicgross
Hi DrNuke! A few thoughts:

> surrendering their AI ideas

Nobody is surrendering anything. The money is literally a gift. We have no
rights in whatever they produce.

> private psychometric data

We have a personality test we’re experimenting with for future batches. We’re
still making funding decisions based on the application for this batch. If
you’d prefer to avoid filling it out, by all means!

> unnecessary services

I disagree! Money and $20,000 in GPU training time is worth a lot. Most of our
prior Fellows put it to good use.

> Come on YC

This non-profit is unrelated to my role at YC. Please direct any frustration
at me, not YC!

~~~
dchichkov
You'd be a cool kid, if you'd sign an NDA. (edit. personally I do believe that
you are truly just trying to push the A.I. tech forward and to stay current
with the best ideas in the field.)

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Mnyeah. I guess you could call building a profile of your users (say, to sell
to third parties) "staying current with the best ideas in the field".

Kind of like "the best minds in a generation are trying to make people click
on ads" etc.

------
aabajian
I completed the whole application and then it presented the quiz/survey. I
didn't have time to complete it so I closed the window. I never created an
account...does your application save automatically? Seems like poor design to
have users fill out an application without logging in and then showing them a
survey that they may not have time to complete.

~~~
danicgross
Thanks for the feedback! Your application progress does save when you advance.
You should have a link in your email to restore it. Please email me if you
don’t: daniel@aigrant.org.

We will also communicate the upfront time investment more clearly.

------
lowglow
Part 2 of this application is weird.

\---snip---

Experimental Assessments

Thank you for completing your project description. Next you'll be presented
two assessments: a 10-minute personality questionnaire, followed by a
20-minute brain teaser.

This part is an experiment. Selections will be driven by your project
description, not your score on this test. However, you're required to complete
this section to submit your application.

\---snip---

~~~
danicgross
Thanks for the feedback! Some extra context: Since we’re hoping to scale the
program one day, we’re looking for better ways to identify scientists we
should support. Per the description, it’s very experimental and we’re open to
any feedback you have.

~~~
logicallee
I think the process is great! It's super fast. I hope you do get to glance at
the "IQ" test results - if someone is four standard deviations (160 IQ -
doesn't describe me) above the mean, then you should fund them even if you
don't understand one word of their description. Maybe nobody does in the
entire world except for them.

Kudos on the process. Nothing wrong with it.

~~~
thecatspaw
all that IQ tests validate is how well someone can take an IQ test. It means
absolutely nothing in terms of validity of ideas, business sense, self
motivation, discipline, leadership skills etc.

~~~
exolymph
That is not true. IQ correlates with basically every good life outcome.

Here's an example discussion of how this works, drawing on various studies:
[http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/08/02/stalin-and-summary-
stat...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/08/02/stalin-and-summary-statistics/)

~~~
logicallee
You try a rebuttal, which I commend, but the approach of your rebuttal isn't
strong enough! Height also correlates with "basically every good life outcome"
but the application form didn't ask for our height: nor should it.

IQ is inherently different. I really support the IQ test they decided to give
and I definitely think they should glance at the results - especially to
basically approve any applications from people with great results even if the
evaluators don't understand the proposed application exactly.

------
tkosan
I have had access to the research version of Cyc
([http://www.cyc.com/](http://www.cyc.com/)) for over a year, and its
capabilities are breathtaking. If aigrant.org had a subcommunity of people who
were working on Cyc-related side-projects, I would definitely be interested in
contributing to it.

What would be helpful is if aigrant.org could provide an account on a Cyc
instance to community members.

~~~
tootie
I'm curious what you saw it doing. Cyc has been a vaporware product for many
many years. It's had corporate backing on and off for a long time and produced
next to nothing.

~~~
tkosan
I spend 1-2 hours each day learning Cyc, and each day I see it do something
new. For example, I just asked Cyc "Where did the 2012 Summer Olympics take
place?" and this was its response:

    
    
      %cycl,microtheory="InferencePSC"
      
      (eventOccursAt 
          (SummerOlympicsFn 
            (YearFn 2012))
          ?VAR)
      
      %/cycl
      
          %output,mpversion=".257",preserve="false"
             #  ?VAR                          
            --- ---------------------------------------------------------------------
              1 UnitedKingdomOfGreatBritainAndNorthernIreland
              2 England                       
              3 EasternContinent              
              4 ContinentOfEurasia            
              5 Occident                      
              6 MilkyWay-Galaxy               
              7 PlanetEarth                   
              8 NorthernHemisphere-Region     
              9 ContinentOfEurope             
             10 CityOfLondonEngland           
      .   %/output

~~~
modeless
Google, Bing, Wolfram Alpha, and Siri all parse that query properly and answer
it perfectly. Do you have an example of something Cyc does that none of those
services do?

~~~
nl
And it's worth noting that Google and Bing generate that answer without human
intervention, so no complex data engineering etc..

~~~
PeterisP
Not really, Google Knowledge Graph is an ages-old project and the side-panel
"fact sheets" have involved manual curation of the automated results.

~~~
nl
There's manual curation of the schemes which map some human-eneterd data on
web pages to facts, but the extraction is automatic.

See [1], noting that human annotation is responsible for 250K of the 100
million high confidence facts in the system.

I believe they have some manual overrides in a few cases, but the system
itself is automatic.

[1]
[https://research.google.com/pubs/pub45634.html](https://research.google.com/pubs/pub45634.html)

------
pycassa
Just read a twitter thread about how American culture is negative about
everything.
[https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/981341257124397056](https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/981341257124397056)

And then I found comments on this. Most of them are very cynical.

These are guys who want to give money with no strings attached and its so hard
for everyone to even believe something like this is even possible.

I'm more interested in reading thoughts of people who were previously part of
aigrant.

Please don't get discouraged, there are several people like me for whom the
money and the other credits are very valuable. These are definitely not
nothing. Even though you can get cloud credits in other ways, they are not
that straight forward. From what I see they are offering, everything is
valuable.

"I was accepted by YC when I was an uncredentialed 18 year old. It changed my
life. I’ve since been fascinated by systems that find promising outsiders and
bring them into the fold. YC does a great job at this for companies. I’m
wondering if it would be useful to do it for research ideas as well."

What I would like to know is, from the previous batches, how many do you guys
think that fit this category.

I applied last time, but I don't know if I would apply now, mostly time
constraints.

------
boardmad
Complete bobbins...avoid avoid avoid

Unless some of the existing fundees come forward with verifiable credentials I
wouldn't give this a moment

------
pjrule
This is a fantastic idea, and I think I’ll definitely be applying! Have you
considered offering two tiers of grants? Most AI side projects don’t
necessarily require ~$30k in resources, but I’m sure many people, including
myself, could benefit from ~$3k in GCE credit. Opening up the same total
resources to more people would allow for a greater number of moonshots, which
are what this grant seems to be about. :)

~~~
maaaats
I could use the cash and some of the credits, but most of it wouldn't be used.
But maybe I'm one of few doing AI projects not involving a deep neural net?
Hehe.

~~~
freehunter
>maybe I'm one of few doing AI projects not involving a deep neural net

You're not. While progress in machine learning is astounding and is going to
do great things for humanity, it is kind of frustrating that "AI" to many
people these days means neural nets, deep learning, high-end GPUs, and huge
datasets. Not every problem needs machine learning as a solution, and there
are still some of us solving hard problems with classical AI and old fashioned
data analysis. But it's not trendy right now.

~~~
solarkraft
What kinds of problems are best solved by AI, but not deep learning/neural
nets?

~~~
freehunter
Natural language processing is a big area where classical AI is heavily used
and machine learning is lagging behind. ML is terrible at teaching computers
to read and/or produce human writing. Compare what the company Automated
Insights is doing for news articles versus neural networks writing books and
movie scripts (with humorous results).

Anything with a known and well-defined set of rules can also be programmed
more efficiently with decision trees/Markov chain than through machine
learning. There's no need to use tons of data to train a model to do something
over time when all it needs is the rule book.

Machine learning is basically advanced pattern matching, neural nets often
require you to brute force the problem with tons of data. There are plenty of
places where you're not matching patterns and you don't have tons of data but
the computer still needs to make a decision after analyzing the data that _is_
available.

------
icc97
Of the finalists:

> Zbigniew Wojna (co-author of Inception-v3, one of the first better-than-
> humans perception models), object detection and instance segmentation for
> small objects

This looks really important. At the moment there's no way that Tesla's can
avoid small animals and birds. This means that both the animal gets killed and
it's likely that the human will crash after from the panic of hitting an
animal.

The list in general is interesting as it shows what people are working on, so
it's insight into current research even before a paper or results are
released.

~~~
freehunter
It's incredibly dangerous to brake, swerve, or otherwise alter your course for
a non-life-threatening object in the road. People have died from this, and
people have gone to jail doing this [1]. If people are likely to crash from
panic after hitting a small animal, they're more likely to crash when the car
swerves and then can't regain control afterwards. When you're about to hit a
deer, the advice is to brake hard, but _never_ swerve. Because you're never
going to keep control of your car when you're both braking and swerving, and
if you hit someone in the oncoming lane while swerving, you are at fault.

I don't like it either, but occasionally hitting animals crossing the road is
the price we pay for millions of miles of high-speed pavement crossing the
country. Hitting small animals is the best outcome in that situation, as
opposed to hitting larger animals like deer (where the driver can be killed or
seriously injured too).

Please don't brake or swerve for small animals. You could very likely end up
killing another person in the process.

[1]
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/12/17/canada-...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/12/17/canada-
ducklings-highway-fatal-court/20513845/)

~~~
icc97
Precisely why we want collision-detection to be able to spot the animal and
brake earlier than the human could.

I agree swerving is a problem, but I see no problem with braking. If you brake
and the car behind you crashes into you that is their fault not yours. Cars
should be maintaining a 3-4s gap precisely because the car in front could
brake suddenly at any point.

~~~
freehunter
That's why I linked to an article where a woman went to jail for stopping on
the freeway for a small animal. There is a problem with braking, and it's not
always the fault of the car behind you if they hit you.

The law disagrees with you, and that's what matters.

~~~
DanBC
> There is a problem with braking, and it's not always the fault of the car
> behind you if they hit you.

The driver is too close if they cannot stop in time. It's not complicated. It
is always the following driver's fault, unless the car in front has defective
brake lights.

~~~
freehunter
You guys keep saying that like your opinion on the law outweighs that of a
judge.

It obviously is _not_ always the following driver's fault, or that woman
wouldn't have gone to jail. You're wrong. It doesn't matter your argument. I
provided proof that you're wrong and you're still arguing your wrong argument
wrongly and continuing to be wrong.

You can argue with me until I give up and then you can declare victory but
you're still wrong, and not only that, you're completely oblivious to the idea
that you're wrong. The fact that a woman went to jail for _literally this
exact thing_ proves that you are _wrong_.

Hopefully that makes it clear, even to those of you who didn't read the link
that I took the time to find and provide to you. I'm not trying to be a jerk,
but you're so obviously wrong and yet still arguing against the law that I
feel like I have to make it very clear that you are wrong. Go back and read
the link I provided. You're wrong.

~~~
icc97
She wasn't braking. She was _parked_. The car was stopped, there were no brake
lights. She had no hazard lights on.

------
tomkinson
'in minutes' lol. Read the fine print folks!! This ain't no minutes.

~~~
icc97
Perhaps they're over stating it. But it's still probably an easier/faster way
to get funding than traditional research grants.

~~~
tomkinson
To me it wasn't the time commitment, it was the deception. Felt like a
sweepstakes eventually because they are not upfront, and you give very private
information. They know what's up with how it was designed and marketed
(headline) and if they don't I humerously question whether they should be
doling out AI grants.

------
YetAnotherNick
Before I fill the form, can you please give a quick disclosure about any other
interest that you have in this, if any, specially about the data. There are
lot of threads about some suspicion here, but I can't find any direct
response.

~~~
danicgross
Sigh. Hacker News is a suspicious place these days. We have no rights to
anything you produce, or datasets you use. We just want to help budding
scientists.

We are asking people to do a 30 minute quiz once the application is filled
out. It’s 100% experimental, but the long term goal is to try and see if there
are any ways we can scale this program one day. For example: if it turned out
that all the Fellows we funded did terribly on the test, we’d know the test is
bad. If they did really well on one question, we’d know we found something
that would help us find more people in the future.

We’re not going to sell the applications in any way. Please email me if you
have any concerns: daniel@aigrant.org.

~~~
cmontella
> Sigh. Hacker News is a suspicious place these days. We have no rights to
> anything you produce, or datasets you use. We just want to help budding
> scientists.

It's not HN, it's the world. We live in a society where you have to beg and
scrape for healthcare and a job and shelter. Then when you have it, the only
way for most to keep it is to sell their labor to a corporation, who doesn't
pay you for what it's actually worth (they take a profit). Then, when you go
home to improve you life on your own time, the corporation tries to claim
ownership over your ideas you work on in your spare time.

What you're proposing, "no strings attached" is counter to almost every
expectation we've had our entire lives regarding "a free lunch". i.e. there's
no such thing.

------
dvh
Just finished questionnaire. The "brain teaser" at the end is full blown IQ
test. Which got me an idea. I know its all nice to pretend that everybody is
equal and all that jazz, but if you want to make real scientific progress and
not just let some code monkey glue couple libraries together and fixing
problems on stackoverflow, you need someone really smart. And IQ test is good
filter for that. So if I would want to grant money to random people and I have
100'000 applicants, I would just sort them by IQ, keep top 1% and manually
sort them and pick a few. If that's your strategy then I'm screwd, I was
always too slow on IQ tests.

~~~
misnome
> If that's your strategy then I'm screwd, I was always too slow on IQ tests.

Right, this approach would just select those people who are good at completing
IQ tests. Which is a pretty common criticism of IQ tests.

~~~
galieos_ghost
Why wouldn't the ability to quickly process information be considered an
important part of intelligence? A proper IQ test is very general and just
tests processing speed and working memory.

IQ has a higher correlation with future income than parent's earnings. If you
had a choice between having 99th percentile IQ and being born into the 1%
you'd be better off taking the IQ. The issue is that because IQ is highly
heritable many in the 1% tend to be intelligent as well so the rich get
richer.

~~~
eyeundersand
I don't know about you, but if I had the choice between having a 99th
percentile IQ and being born into the 1%, there is absolutely no way I'm
taking the IQ. The streets and fast food franchises are littered with
exceedingly smart people. Dumb kids of the mega-rich are still rich. A lot of
things need to go right for success, those things have a better chance of
going right if your parents are loaded.

It's important to note here that we're not discussing the well-off, two
vacations a year types here, we're talking about the 1%. I would be extremely
surprised if the correlation between your future earnings and your parents'
earnings (if they are 1%) weren't -a lot- stronger than your having a 99th
percentile IQ. Any sources?

------
laythea
I am cynical. What's your angle? I presume that the idea here is to find open
source projects to become heavily "invested" in, and then find ways to extract
out a commercial offering, whilst engaging in (free) open source labour? Sorry
for the cynicism, but offering only $2500 (+things of variable value) sounds
like you are trying to target desperate people to take advantage of almost.
Ie. If an open source project grew a commercial element, it's going to be
worth a bunch more than that. Please, I stand waiting to be corrected. Thanks.

~~~
danicgross
Hi laythea! That is an incredibly cynical take. Why are you so default
cynical? Anyway, I’ll share my hidden motivations with you, if you like. It’s
twofold:

1\. I am intellectually curious about AI research. I enjoy talking to
researchers. I do it in my spare time. For fun. I would like to do more of
that.

2\. I was accepted by YC when I was an uncredentialed 18 year old. It changed
my life. I’ve since been fascinated by systems that find promising outsiders
and bring them into the fold. YC does a great job at this for companies. I’m
wondering if it would be useful to do it for research ideas as well.

Lastly, I completely disagree that GPU training time is “of variable value”.
It’s a big deal for many researchers.

~~~
laythea
Hi, thanks for your reply. Yes, sorry for sounding a bit cynical, I will take
a look at what you do in more detail, but the sponsors of this venture surely
want some return? My, as yet uneducated, layman outsiders guess as to what
that return may be would be some IP, derived from these projects? Kind of like
growing a tree for birds to lay eggs in and then shaking it to see what drops
out. No offense intended. Cheers

~~~
danicgross
It’s a non profit! The IP you develop is yours!

~~~
laythea
Charities can and do steer activities in a commercially beneficial manner to
suit certain stakeholders. I suppose, non-profits are similar.

------
jordipons
I am one of the AI grant fellows, and I have to say that they never asked me
any thing in return - just our opinion and some help regarding the AI grant. I
personally think the AI grant is particularly interesting to get some extra
visibility (not only the money)!

BTW: our project is already available out there! :)
[https://datasets.freesound.org/](https://datasets.freesound.org/)

------
bittercynic
Is there any solid evidence of this being legit? The web sites [1][2]seem kind
of thin, and maybe the whole game is to collect a bunch of contact info for AI
researchers. I imagine one could sell that list to recruiters.

[1][http://www.cyc.com/](http://www.cyc.com/)
[2][http://aigrant.org/](http://aigrant.org/)

~~~
danicgross
No! I don't know anything about Cyc, but AI Grant is very real. I run YC AI
([http://ycombinator.com/ai](http://ycombinator.com/ai)). Nat is the VP of
Developer Services at Microsoft. We're not doing this to sell info to
recruiters. We're doing this because we're passionate about AI research. And
because we think the best ideas often come from the fringe. We want to
encourage others to take their side projects more seriously.

Feel free to message any of our existing Fellows and ask about their
experience.

~~~
bittercynic
Sorry I voiced that musing. Guess I was just being true to my username.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
Nah, these days, you can't always be sure that someone's running a grift. The
internet sure as hell makes it easy and approaching $0 to scam.

And being cranky as well, I get it. But this is legit.

------
greenburg
Dani, thanks for doing this and I like your idea of building an online
community working on interesting side projects in AI. I would apply this batch
and recommend it to other researchers who are working on cool stuff to apply
now, "only" if you take our feedback, which you asked for, into consideration
which are:

1-Delete the personality questionnaire and the brain teaser. Keep it simple as
you promised above "in minutes". Seems like everyone here hates it, including
me.

2-Either in the application process or on your website, state how would you
protect my idea. Ideas become things. In the application, I will give you my
full idea that I am working on. You might get inspired by it, and build it
your own. If you are really trying to attract top-notch side project, you need
to do this.

------
bcheung
How often are these running? I'm currently taking the Udacity Deep Learning
nanodegree and have some ideas I want to try out once I'm done. Having credits
to train and generate labeled samples would be really helpful.

~~~
danicgross
We hope to do a few more, but don't know exactly when. When in doubt, just
apply! At the very least the process will sharpen your thinking on the project
you're considering.

------
aphextron
Why limit yourself to AI? And what exactly qualifies specifically as "AI"?

~~~
danicgross
Focus helps one make a great product (for example, domain-specific content and
community). In time, we'll expand. If this strategy works, it can be an
accelerant to almost _all_ areas of research.

We're liberal with the definition of AI.

------
richard___
This personality test is interesting. I can see why YC would want this data.

------
Xcelerate
Does this apply to work that is deeply theoretical as well? (e.g.
studying/experimenting with tiny Turing machines in an attempt to approximate
AIXI-like algorithms)

~~~
danicgross
As long as you can articulate why your project would be useful, we're
interested. Theoretical or not. It just needs to be useful to other humans. Or
AGIs. (Kidding. Mostly.)

------
callesgg
Build us an atomic bomb and get $2,500.....

AI is dangerous.

If an AI becomes aware, what happens then?

I used to think that it was insanely unlikely that an AI would become aware.
But after many deep thoughts on what consciousness actually seam to be. I
believe it could happen at any time now just by random chance. We are closing
in on the number of neurons that i believe is required.

~~~
imglorp
What is a awareness and how will you tell?

Why is awareness necessary for an AI to be dangerous?

A swarm of armed, autonamous, UAVs is plenty terribad already, and Google's
making them smarter. It doesn't take much smarts to "find squishy warm mobile
things and put missile there".

~~~
callesgg
> What is a awareness and how will you tell?

I have no idea :) But i am Aware and dangerous, but if that awareness was
taken from me and i became unaware a mouse could kill me.

Not saying that awareness (whatever it is) is necessary.

------
bryanph_
We need grants based on the outcome of the project, not based on what
technology is used to achieve it.

~~~
graeham
I don't think it's 100% of either of these (outcome vs tech used). If its true
research, the outcome isn't known. There are major benefits in developing
technology for it's own sake, which then provides tools that can be used
towards other applications.

------
jamestimmins
This is awesome, I love the idea that you can be working on a side project and
still get support.

------
spikefromspace
This is awesome! The apply link
([https://apply.aigrant.org/](https://apply.aigrant.org/)) is not working for
me however.

~~~
danicgross
Sorry, our DNS provider was having issues. Please take another look now.
Thanks!

~~~
spikefromspace
No problem, works now. Thanks!

------
guy_c
Has CrowdFlower renamed? Their website now redirects to [https://www.figure-
eight.com/](https://www.figure-eight.com/)

~~~
AlphaWeaver
Yes, they are now FigureEight.

------
mavdi
The description and intentions seems disingenuous from what I see and what
others have commented. Please flag this.

------
CocoaGeek
I would apply but I'm not sure how that will be considered as I'm on a work
visa :(

~~~
danicgross
You can always decide not to take the grant if you're accepted. At the very
least, the application process will serve as a potential way to validate your
idea.

~~~
CocoaGeek
Good to know, thanks!

~~~
paulie_a
I am not a huge fan of NDAs but I wouldn't give your idea away to someone just
for validation.

~~~
fashionrob
Shallow thinking. I personally believe the idea has value only in relation to
how well it can be executed upon. If can be built easily, then it will be
copied anyway.

~~~
paulie_a
I agree that it is shallow thinking, but this is some random application for
the potential of a small amount of money. Some one else can validate the idea
easily

------
krzeski
So much for "in minutes"... "Applications take days to complete."

------
mv4
Cloud credits are easy to get. But you are giving away cash - what's the
catch?

~~~
danicgross
Sigh.

~~~
mv4
Yes, it's frustrating - but if the predominant response is doubt and
confusion, you guys clearly didn't think this all the way through. AI tech is
now easy and accessible, and you need to make a very good case why an AI
startup would "need" you - along with the platforms you're promoting.

------
mendeza
How many grants will you be given out this year?

------
himel132
How many hours are there in a week?

------
defluyter
no confirmation email after applying?

~~~
amorrow
hello! I had the same concern. I saved a PDF of my application just in case.
Please let us know if there's anywhere we can confirm receipt of the
application :-)

~~~
defluyter
I copied my responses to a .txt file before submitting just in case

------
mistrial9
hmm.. unless the sponsors publish the names of successful recipients, there is
nothing to say this is what it is presented as.. (I did not visit the site)

~~~
danicgross
Try visiting the site, I think you'll be pleased!

